# Uploading Registration Certificate - QLD



## ChaCha797

Anyone else having trouble getting their QLD Transport Registration Certificate approved by Uber?


----------



## NZShaker

Yep so gave up...what they going to do stop me working for peanuts


----------



## ChaCha797

NZShaker said:


> Yep so gave up...what they going to do stop me working for peanuts


I just don't understand what the issue is.... if they won't take the form that the Department of Transport issues then what else are we meant to upload???


----------



## NZShaker

ChaCha797 said:


> I just don't understand what the issue is.... if they won't take the form that the Department of Transport issues then what else are we meant to upload???


This is the part I dont understand...I know can not log on for slave labour


----------



## Jack Malarkey

We have had a similar problem in the ACT of Uber not accepting the certificates of registration issued by the ACT Government.

The problem is that the certificates themselves don't indicate whether or not the car is approved for rideshare.

However, the information on line for the car does have that information. An uploaded screenshot of the on-line information does meet Uber's requirements.

It may well be that the position is similar in Queensland. Give it a go and see what happens. (I suspect Queensland would use the term 'ride booking' rather than 'rideshare'.)


----------



## NZShaker

Jack Malarkey said:


> We have had a similar problem in the ACT of Uber not accepting the certificates of registration issued by the ACT Government.
> 
> The problem is that the certificates themselves don't indicate whether or not the car is approved for rideshare.
> 
> However, the information on line for the car does have that information. An uploaded screenshot of the on-line information does meet Uber's requirements.
> 
> It may well be that the position is similar in Queensland. Give it a go and see what happens. (I suspect Queensland would use the term 'ride booking' rather than 'rideshare'.)


In Qld you can go here

https://www.service.transport.qld.gov.au/checkrego/application/VehicleSearch.xhtml?windowId=602

Put in your rego and it gives you

Registration number
xxxxxx
Vehicle Identification Number (VIN)
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Description
Typr and year of car
Purpose of use
Private or business
Status
REGISTERED
Expiry
20/01/2018

The below but this is not good enough for them..now I can not get out and make $5hr


----------



## NZShaker

Ok took another photo of it and this time they approved it..now after watching 10 plus mins of surge I can log on lmao


----------



## ChaCha797

Thanks everyone - yes we had tried all of the above (online checks etc. etc.) so finally after a 'nice' message to them noting their incompetence everything is finally sorted..... 

If you're seriously only earning $5 an hour.... it's time to get strategic.... or yes, perhaps not bother unless you're happy just to drive or you enjoy other aspects of it that substantiates why you drive?! 

My partner used to just get in and drive and hope for the best (I guess, it was before we met) - but I've been doing quite a bit of research and trialing some concepts and so far we have been able to increase his total sales while considerably decreasing his total hours on the road!

Remember everyone - Uber is a small business, so run it like one and then you can judge your individual returns and decide if it can be financially viable or not. Increase sales, decrease expenses and find the sweet spot in the middle and then decide if it is enough for the lifestyle that you desire.

Everyone is individual and some prefer less $ and more flexibility.....


----------

